# fox horizon extreme feeder



## magic feeder (12. November 2007)

ich bin seit kurzem stolzer besitzer dieser traumrute in 4,25m länge und würde gerne mal wissen was ihr so davon haltet....als rolle zur rute habe ich die shimano aspire 4000ra.....und ne geflochtene in 0.10er stärke .........erzählt doch mal eure erfahrungen, falls ihr schonmal mit der fox geangelt habt..........

euer magicfeeder|bla:


----------



## Feedermaik (20. November 2007)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

Hoi magic feeder,

Habe vor,mir auch diesen Stock zu gönnen.Hatte vor kurzem das Vergnügen,mal ein paar Stunden damit zu fischen.Hat echt Laune gemacht.Extrem gute Würfe,gutes Drillverhalten.

Wer die Kohle über hat,bekommt eine sagenhafte Geige dafür.
Ich hatte meine 4000er Twin Power mit 10er Fireline montiert.

Wenn ich die Rute habe,kaufe ich auf jedem Fall eine grössere Rolle(6000 oder gar 8000)dafür,denn an meinem Haussee ist Weite wichtig.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass und Erfolg mit der Geige! :m

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Manni@rotauge (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

@ magic feeder sag mal pls wie teuer die ist?? (pls PN)

Man hat ja auch noch geburtstag und weihnachten.....

aber echt ne schöne rute


----------



## borchi (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

Hatte vor 2 Wochen das Glück die Horizon fischen zu dürfen. Obwohl ich kein versierter Feederangler bin, waren Wurfweite um die 70m kein problem für mich. Ein wirklich toller Stock den ich hoffentlich auch bald mein Eigen nennen darf.

Der Preis liegt knapp oberhalb 200€, ich sehe es aber wie bei einer Matchrute. So ein gutes Stück fischt man ewig.....


----------



## magic feeder (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

@borchi

du hast volkommen recht.....die rute ist qualitativ so hochwertig dass der preis fast kein problem mehr darstellt#6


----------



## m-spec (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

Hallo,

ich habe die 425 cm Rute seit ungefähr 6 Monaten. Bestückt habe ich sie mit einer 7000´er Biomaster aber die wird noch durch eine 10000´er Ultegra ersetzt. 

Die Rute hat sich bei mir bisher als Weitenjäger (+ 80 mtr.) und für den Strömungseinsatz empfohlen.

Top Stock :m

Petri

m-spec


----------



## m-spec (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

Hier ist ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Rute der nebenbei noch Feedergrundlagen vermittelt

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/tipps_tricks/2007/Distanzfeedern.php

Petri

m-spec


----------



## magic feeder (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

@ m-spec...toller bericht...hab auch schon nach sowas gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden......der 2te teil würde natürlich auch sehr interessieren......petri dank


----------



## m-spec (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

Hallo,

der zweite Teil ist jetzt draußen und es wird noch einen dritten Teil geben.

Im Verlauf des Frühjahres wird auf der Seite noch einiges mehr übers Feedern kommen.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## schroe (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

Hi m-spec,
sehr schöner Bericht. Freue mich auf den dritten Teil und weitere, informationsreiche Berichte.


----------



## m-spec (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

Hallo Zusammen,

der 3´te Teil ist jetzt auch Online.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## zigo (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich finde nicht die Berichte.
Bitte. jemand kann mir helfen?

MFG
Rob


----------



## m-spec (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*



zigo schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich finde nicht die Berichte.
> Bitte. jemand kann mir helfen.
> ...



Die Berichte wurden leider von der Seite genommen.


----------



## zigo (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

Danke shön m-spec
niemand hat eine Kopie?
bitte, es war ein positiver Bericht?

MFG
Rob


----------



## m-spec (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*



zigo schrieb:


> Danke shön m-spec
> niemand hat eine Kopie?
> bitte, es war ein positiver Bericht?
> 
> ...



Da ich beim Fotoshooting für den Bericht dabei war und auch ein bißchen Input dazu gesteuert habe kann ich folgendes sagen:

Es war ein Bericht über das Distanzfeedern indem neben Wissen über das Feederfischen auch die Rute genauer betrachtet wurde.

Da es in dem Preisbereich wohl wenig bis garkein schlechtes Material gibt konnte man ihn als positive Berichterstattung werten. Ob die Rute einem selbst gefällt kann man nur feststellen indem man sie selber in die Hand nimmt (und ich habe für mich die Rute als positiv bewertet und trage inzwischen 3 Stück ans Wasser)


----------



## zigo (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

Danke m-spec!
Ich wünsche Gebrauch das 4.90m für Barben in den großen Flüssen mit 200/250 gr. feeders. Sie ist subjektiv, aber Sie denken sind gut? Oder sie ist schwach oder zerbrechlich?
mfg
rob


----------



## m-spec (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*



zigo schrieb:


> Danke m-spec!
> Ich wünsche Gebrauch das 4.90m für Barben in den großen Flüssen mit 200/250 gr. feeders. Sie ist subjektiv, aber Sie denken sind gut? Oder sie ist schwach oder zerbrechlich?
> mfg
> rob




Also die 490 cm Variante wurde meines Wissens nach viel im Rhein-Main Gebiet verkauft also für das schwere Fischen auf Barben und Co. . Sehe da also keine Probleme für die Rute.


----------



## zigo (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

vielen dank m-spec!


----------



## schuppe132 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: fox horizon extreme feeder*

Hey Leute,

bin hier neu, da ich mich ein wenig über diese Rute (insb.4,90) informieren möchte. Welche Vorfachstärken sind fischbar - sowohl nach untern wie nach oben. Mein Ziel ist es letztlich, auch einmal im Rhein zu feedern.

Danke für Infos.


----------

